# Recommend First RC Car



## Cygator (Dec 16, 2011)

My eight year old is wanting a RC car. He respects his toys so I'm not worried about him trashing a car. I was wondering if someone could recommend a make, etc. that would be a good fit. I think it should be rechargeable and for use on-road. I was thinking up to $75.00 for a limit. Thanks


----------



## N2RACN (Sep 28, 2001)

Your best bet would be to visit your local hobby shop. See what's readily available for parts if it breaks. Also can't go wrong with talking in person to someone if you have any questions. Things you don't get online  hope it helps and good luck in your rc venture


----------



## IYIaster (May 16, 2012)

The ones at my local hobby store are like $500.00


----------



## edward 2 (Oct 6, 2010)

I think a 1/16 RTR is a good starting car.
as the parts are low cost as to a 1/10 scale.
i would pick the losi mini-t, or the 1/16 losi dune buggy. as they both can run with 4AA batterys which give a run time of over a hour.
both use the same parts.


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

Cygator said:


> My eight year old is wanting a RC car. He respects his toys so I'm not worried about him trashing a car. I was wondering if someone could recommend a make, etc. that would be a good fit. I think it should be rechargeable and for use on-road. I was thinking up to $75.00 for a limit. Thanks


I think it unlikely you will find a worthwhile hobby grade RC car for $75. A toy yes but not hobby grade. This forum is focused on hobby grade RCs, not toys.

What's the difference?

A hobby grade RC car is usually more durable than a toy but is also designed to be repaired and maintained. So the manufacturer sells replacement parts. If it breaks, it can be fixed for a fraction of the cost of a new one.

A toy RC car will not have parts support. If it breaks, you throw it away and buy a new one.

I would suggest you find someone selling a used Traxxas Slash. The Slash has excellent parts support at almost any really hobby store and is durable to begin with. A Slash isn't really on on-road car but can be run on a parking lot or similar area.


----------



## Cygator (Dec 16, 2011)

Thanks for the responses. I think he would love a Slash. I will check it out.


----------



## edward 2 (Oct 6, 2010)

if you get a slash, get a extra set of rims for some road tires.
pro line makes a set for SC type trucks called street fighters.


----------



## dirtracer51 (Dec 8, 2011)

the losi mini T is a pretty good truck for under $100 its a pain to work on but its a fun little truck


----------



## Cygator (Dec 16, 2011)

I'll look into it. I checked the Slash and they are more than I wanted to spend. I appreciate the "toy v. hobby grade" difference and would like to get something better than a toy ,but it really is question of how much i can stand to spend. Is there sucha thing as a "starter" kit in the RC world that wouldn't break the bank if the kid doesn't get into it? Thanks


----------



## Harold Sage (Apr 6, 2008)

Hi Cygator
Yeah getting a kid started into RC's can get a little expensive. Finding a company that backs their product with good customer service and parts is a plus.
If you have a local hobby store and he deals with Hobbico, He can probbly get you one of these and around the same price(depending on their mark-up).
http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXAAMW**&P=0
It's a good beginner vehicle an you can get street tires for it as well


----------



## Cygator (Dec 16, 2011)

Thanks Harold,
That looks very good. Couple of questions. Would you get more than battery and what kind of battery would you get? By the way, that website is great.


----------



## Bobby bg (May 3, 2012)

Cygator said:


> Thanks Harold,
> That looks very good. Couple of questions. Would you get more than battery and what kind of battery would you get? By the way, that website is great.


The HSP 94122 from banggood.com is great too!


----------



## fredracer (Nov 21, 2001)

be careful with the above post,
I'm not bad mouthing them(spam) but I've never heard of them and I would not go to there site

Look through tower hobbies for something in your price range, and see if your local hobby shop can order it in. My point support your local hobby shop when you can. Look for RTR (Ready to Run) and look to see what else they recommend to buy. 

Post here what your thinking about buying


----------



## Cygator (Dec 16, 2011)

fredracer said:


> be careful with the above post,
> I'm not bad mouthing them(spam) but I've never heard of them and I would not go to there site
> 
> Look through tower hobbies for something in your price range, and see if your local hobby shop can order it in. My point support your local hobby shop when you can. Look for RTR (Ready to Run) and look to see what else they recommend to buy.
> ...


I did go to my local hobby shop. They didn't have the Evader but had the similar Torment. I was going to get it but my son feels it is to big. Now, I'm looking at Losi's 1/18 &. 1/24's. Neither of which my Hobby shop has in stock but can order. The hobby shop guy was very helpful and he got a new customer.

don't know about that website. Wasn't anything I was interested in. Thanks guys.


----------



## Bobby bg (May 3, 2012)

I wonder if anyone is willing to write a evaluation or review about our product, we will give you a super surprise discount and we would pay the extra fee of the evaluation or review.You can see my sticky thread in RC Accessories For Sale - Electronics . If you are interested in it,please contact with me.


----------



## father04co (Dec 17, 2010)

pay a little more and buy him a used tt-01 !!!


----------

